
Email Self-Defense – a guide to fighting surveillance with GnuPG encryption - lelf
https://emailselfdefense.fsf.org/infographic.html
======
natch
Well intentioned, but this is a step backward.

Making a guide that takes 30 minutes to get through (their estimate) will not
make any kind of a dent in anything.

Instead it will pile more data points on top of the stack of evidence that
says "people don't want to bother with encryption."

A better use of FSF's time would be, step 1, to lobby browser makers, email
providers, and email clients to include better hooks for GnuPG by default, so
that no extension installation is required. And then, step 2, lobby OS vendors
to include GnuPG by default. When step 1 is accomplished, this kind of thing
can be somewhat easier. Step 2 is harder and by no means assured of success,
but step 1 will help in any case.

